

Dating is Sweetr with skype - bobbydassler
http://www.sweetr.net

======
pedalpete
Nice idea. I'm not into dating sites, but i think getting your users via the
skype tie-in for communication is a good way of going about things.

My two cents. 1 cent - the design is nothing spectacular, but particularly
having a few different image sizes makes the site look cheap, and it isn't
easy to skim. At the same time, making putting the pictures front and center
is good as I assume most people will interact and make initial contact based
on a photo. except... 2 cent - i don't seen any geographic search type
feature, and I can't tell if there is somewhere that users put in there
location. I wouldn't want to meet-up with a girl half-way around the world, so
being able to see who is using the service locally would be paramount.

~~~
bobbydassler
Hey thanks for the feedback and is greatly appreciated. I am tying to make the
site better but I am not the greatest coder...the search is actually via
google maps api and you can click on users skype button via the maps, most
people never get it though so maybe a switch to traditional or both is in
order? Thanks again!

------
bobbydassler
Dating sites suck and this one aims to suck less. Skype embedded for IM, voip,
and mobile, tags, presence, location, youtube, flickr, and facebook app to
keep private persona, er private. Happy Connections

